# My New Income - Black Seagull M190S



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

I have two chronos with ST19 movement, but as a collector I wanted to own a genuine 'Seagull' made. Today arrived my new addition - m190s, black version.










The dial is a standard m190s, but in black - guilouched with two different pattern. The combination of the outer guilouche (outside the seconds marks) and the imprint of the sub-seconds is quiet interesting. The chrono hands are common too, but the main hands are a bit unusual for this style - with the black dial they make it look more like a 'pilot' nuance.










The watch came 'second hand', but polished 'as new'. Unfortunately the polish has wiped off some of the back engravings - not quite, but still ... As usual, the back cover is transparant, of course, to let us see the beautiful classic ST19 










The strap and buckle are branded, but the crown logo is missing, the crown is also not just m190s.



















As a small issue I can note that the chronograph second hand does not reset each time at 12 - there's a tolerance of about half a millimeter in either direction. Since the probability to use chronograph is very slight, I don't care so much about it. Another problem (seen only at the picture)- the hour dot at VII looks like there was some intervention. But from a distance view - practically can't mention it. Here's how it looks on my wrist with traditional Bulgarian March's celebration wrist-let 










Hope you like it.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Half dressy, half pilot watch. It's interesting!

Can you tell the difference between the ST19 grade I and the other ones you own? I'm looking at it and can't spot any visible difference between that and the ones I have/had with me (Alphas and PRS5).

Cheers!


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice. I have put Sea Gull on my Christmas list. I think the movements are distinctive. Thanks for the pictures.


----------

